# Don't be shy, admit your doing it too.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Travelling around the motoway network can be boring at the best of times. One way of relieving the boredom is by spotting the names on the Eddie Stobart trucks.

Instead of reading a book on the long journy's Mrs Zozzer sits in the passenger seat armed with her camera and a 300mm telephoto lens. Back at home, we enter the details into our spotters log at the Eddie Stobart website.

I was quite supprised at the number of famous people who are Eddie spotters.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a great way to pass the time on a long journey.

So far we have seen Volvo, Scania, Mercedes, MAN, and DAF :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Life's too short.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Apparently there is a competition going; not too sure of the details but the prize is to have a cab named after you or someone you choose.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...and if you're really into that sort of thing then when abroad....

In France you can be a Norbert spotter

In Germany you can be a Willi spotter.


Pete


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
While you are "Eddie" spotting,the reason you often see two of Eddies vehicles together is............................... They have only got one map! lol.lol.lol. Seriously,took some steel up to a new depot he is planning at an Airport,i heard he had run into a hitch with the planning,but heard later it had been sorted,i am having a TRULY!!!! senior moment here,because all i can remember it was up norft. This would be a good place to E-Spot,as its was in the middle of nowhere,and to while away your time,there are some interesting old planes parked up on the perimeter.
Some one must know where i was,so please....HELP!>
Gearjammer. (retd.) 

PS. Don't you just love Norbet Diss-entangle (Lorry joke)


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> While you are "Eddie" spotting,the reason you often see two of Eddies vehicles together is............................... They have only got one map! lol.lol.lol. Seriously,took some steel up to a new depot he is planning at an Airport,i heard he had run into a hitch with the planning,but heard later it had been sorted,i am having a TRULY!!!! senior moment here,because all i can remember it was up norft. This would be a good place to E-Spot,as its was in the middle of nowhere,and to while away your time,there are some interesting old planes parked up on the perimeter.
> Some one must know where i was,so please....HELP!>
> Gearjammer. (retd.)
> ...


Carlisle Airport - as you say - middle of nowhere.

Now as it happens - ES base right next door to my office - but I still wouldn't have the time or energy to be an Eddie spotter 8O - better things to do in life  .

Also known as Norbert Dressing-table (also involved with trucks :roll: )

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Sprocket.
Just one more favour to ask......................"Where did i park my lorry?" It is a Red one. LOL LOL LOL .
Gearjammer (WELL Retd) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Me and Jan are Eddie spotters, and have been for years. I shout NOBBY whenever we see a dentressangle, and look for Downton trucks too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Think Samworth Brothers are the smartest and cleanest.

50% are hauling Ginsters badged trailers - not sure about the sandwiches and pasties.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
When you are in mainland europe,try spotting "Patinter" wagons,they pull out of Portugal,Yellow cab,red tilts,whever you are going,there is allways one coming the other way.I have been told he has upward of 1,500 units,he has a yard at Manguelde,about 10 miles from us. Mixed fleet,Daf/Renault Magnum and the odd hitlers revenge,Mercedes lol.Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer.

PS If you like smart...Blue and Silver tankers,i think they have "Bentums?" on the side,super.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I suppose it was inevitable I ended up being an Eddie spotter.
As a young lad in the 1950's, I'd go for trips with dad in his lorry.
In those days my eyes would be on the look out for 'Robson of Carlisle' who's lorries where all named and started with the name 'Border'. Border Warrior, Border Cheftain and so on. Along with Robson's, I'd also be on the look out for the red lorries of the British Road Services each with the name of the town from which they came along the side.

In those pre motorway days, crossing the pennines between Lancashire and Yorkshire could be periloius to say the least.
There where many companies using eight wheelers bringing coal
from Yorkshire to the power stations in Lancashire. It was not uncommon to see drystone walls destroyed were a lorry had gone through and lay on it's back showing all it's wheels in the valley below. Reminds me of the film 'Hell Drivers' starring a young Sean Connery. Dad had one philosophy when seeig a coal lorry in the mirror, let them past.

Fifty years on and there are some really beautifull trucks out there.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I was one of those pulling coal out of the power stations.Used to do a stone out of Buxton to Winsford ,salt out of the saltworks to yorkshire and a coal back,it was an easy day for us compared to the Buxton stone run.
Rob


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

rebbyvid said:


> I was one of those pulling coal out of the power stations.Used to do a stone out of Buxton to Winsford ,salt out of the saltworks to yorkshire and a coal back,it was an easy day for us compared to the Buxton stone run.
> Rob


The halage company's I remember from those days were Peter Mullens, Eric Sykes. I think they used AEC Mamoth Major's.

The quarry tippers used to fly along the A6 through Stockport early in the morning when I was on my way to work in Hazel Grove about eight years ago. Like Dad, I got out of the way.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We spot Nolan's lorries (from New Ross, County Wexford) as well as Willi & Norbert anywhere in Europe. My father drove lorries too back to the red BRS lorries. 

On a Friday night it was a treat to go up to Covent Garden Market on one of the lorries. So that's my excuse for being sad !!


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Worked for Allinson stone who are no longer trading ,but going back to 1970-1990s and we did have a bit of a reputation in them days
Rob


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Rebbyvid.
Perhaps we played last one over the snake into Maccccccccccelsfield is a sissy in those days together,i was pulling for W.H. Phillips out of Wirksworth,limestone out of Buxton to Manchester airport runway extension,salt anywhere from Winsford.There cannot be to many "Limestone Cowboys" left,lol.
If you had a high load of coal on,you could allways "Trim" it under the low bridge in Macc, there must have been 6 or 7 cwt of coal in the girders at any one time.Happy days,got the bug about1945,listening to the tyres singing on the smooth tarmac of Crow carriers,i think they were outward bound with chemicals from Borden,it also helped,my father had an old 4 wheeler bedford tipper,i was "poorly" at the time of the east coast floods '53?,so missed some school.lol.
Gearjammer

PS. Just remembered,Allinsons had new tackle,and also....BRAKES,that was cheating!.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Jented
Could still go over the Cat and Fiddle and Long Hill blindfolded and as for brakes it wasnt til we got Fodens in the late 70's .My first was an Albion Reever and then a Ford and you couldnt stop them. Do know of 2 that started in the early 70s same as me who are still running out of hayfield( but are about due for retirement),and i gave it up when the second runway was starting at Ringway.(still at the same spot as the builders merchant side was taken over by Travis Perkins nearly 20 years ago and i'm still here)
Rob


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Spending a lot of time going backwards and forwards on the M6 we do see a lot of Stobbarts.

We dont spot but we do have a competition to see who can be first to shout "Eddie Eddie Eddie".

Cant remember how this came about - having a senior moment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Once I counted 70 Eddie Stobbarts in one day (if you include a Stobbart traction unit pulling a James Irlam trailer and vice versa)

There may have been more, but I think I fell asleep and wiped out the family on the hard shoulder having their pic-nic waiting for rescue, which obviously did not come in time!

No, I would not believe that either!

Geoff


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just seen a REAL spotter here on the bridge nr J25 of the M25.

He had an Eddie coat and Eddie T shirt, camera, book etc 

Told us he was having a real good day.

Nice to see someone happy in the world!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Where I work they used to be the haulage contracter. Used to see over 100 a day. They lost the contract and now it's Firmins. Sorry but can't see the point in "lorry spotting"!!! 

I think it's sad.

Joe


----------

